# How many times a day does your adult dog pee per day?



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My boy Bryley is almost 7 and most days he only pees 3 times. It just doesn't seem like enough, I am happier when he goes 4 times!! Is 3 OK and I need to stop being a worry wart helicopter mom?!!
These are run-of-the-mill days where we stay home and the temperatures are moderate and nothing exciting/stimulating is happening.
I especially interested in male dogs, but will also be keen to see if the females are similar!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have 3 male goldens 13, 5,5. I think the average per day is 30 per dog. Every blade of grass, every shrub needs attention.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer goes 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

At least 8 today. We went for an off- leash walk this morning and a leash walk in the afternoon. 
I think it makes a big difference if your boy is a marker.
Jess is almost 8. He does not mark. There is usually someone home with him. He likes to pee first thing in a.m., after eating, before going in the car, before a walk.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

A few times a day at home. Whenever I tell them to potty when we’re out. Adult female and puppy male.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

It depends. When he is relaxing & sleeping alot during the day then less.. when he is "let's rock & roll" mood that day, then he goes more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Has Bryley been neutered?, I remember over the years talking to other male dog owners who said that it made a difference in dogs who hadn't been and definitely affected their peeing habits. My boy Barnaby marked every "interesting" spot, and his number definitely ran into the teens, he wasn't neutered, of course I'm not saying that this is the cause for him peeing more, but it might be something to consider. In general, I'm assuming that it may be a factor but I'm no expert!.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

2-3 times if we are at home, and depending on how much water he drinks. But if we're out then he marks a lot. I also felt like it was too little and kept on taking him out, but then I decided to just trust that he knows how to ask to go out, so now I leave it to him.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Not counting marking, Max pees 3 to 4 times per day.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Here the same. 3 to 4 times. Some days just twice even. If we are out walking out in the woods, she would also be peeing all over the place. More a marking territory type. Or she's just so happy to be out and without a leash that she cannot help but do it, again and again.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm on my 4th adult rescue/adopted Golden since 1992 and think 3x a day is normal. Two of my Goldens (one male one female) were markers though and like joro said maybe 30x a day lol. I have no idea how they kept a little bit in for doing it.


----------

